# Some new shrimps



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I finally have shrimp of colours other than white ! Some very nice Painted Fire Reds from Getochkn were the first of the colour wave.

Next came some nice Green neos. AK had those and I ended up buying the remainder of their stock. Since they are moving, I thought it couldn't hurt to ask if they would give me a discount if I bought them all. They offered 35% off.. needless to say, I was happy to accept. Though I've heard they may not keep their green colour, they are very attractive now and I hope they'll breed more greenies. There is a fair variation in the intensity of their colouration. One is very pale, nearly white, while a few are are very dark, with many shades between. Should be interesting to see if I can select for darker shades.

Got some charming Green Babaultis from Tommy, seriously cute little guys. And I was unable to resist some really pretty Yellow Rice shrimp I ran across. They're also neos, so I'm going to have to set up another tank, or I'm going to have crossbreeding I don't want. But for the moment, the Greens and Yellows have to share. Makes a nice picture.. which I don't have yet but will get as soon as I can.

So it's nice to see the colours. The Babaulti's are sharing with the Fire Reds, and that makes a nice combo, though, like the Green neos, their colour blends so well with plants it often looks as though they have vanished entirely.


----------

